
Corvus – Low-Level Lisp for LLVM - nikolay
https://github.com/eudoxia0/corvus
======
vmorgulis
> Please don't post this on Hacker News yet.

[https://github.com/eudoxia0/corvus#status](https://github.com/eudoxia0/corvus#status)

Funny :)

~~~
infodroid
The author may have some good reasons not to want any publicity at this stage.

On the other hand, it is hosted on a public Github repo. This is not the place
to publish your work if you want to avoid attention.

~~~
vmorgulis
Someone just opened an issue:

[https://github.com/eudoxia0/corvus/issues/7](https://github.com/eudoxia0/corvus/issues/7)

------
infodroid
Previous discussion of Hylas-LISP:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6633286](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6633286)

------
snaky
> The era of dynamic languages is over. There is currently a 'race to the
> bottom'

LuaJIT

~~~
jnbiche
touché

